# If Larry Brown Leaves..Which Coach Would You Prefer?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Give me Stan Van Gundy, or maybe throw in Rick Carsile...or how about me? I can coach this squad.:biggrin: Which coach do want on on this team if Larry decides to look for the exit sign?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I would take Stan Van Gundy, he knows how utilize offensive powers. He can also coach really well like his brother.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Give me Stan Van Gundy, or maybe throw in Rick Carsile...or how about me? I can coach this squad. Which coach do want on on this team if Larry decides to look for the exit sign?


I just red in newsday that his agent is going to make an annocement that he is deff. staying in NY.

But if he leaves I wouldnt mind herb being the coach. The players really seem to respect him. Plus a year under LB may have tought him some good points about coaching.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I just red in newsday that his agent is going to make an annocement that he is deff. staying in NY.
> 
> But if he leaves I wouldnt mind herb being the coach. The players really seem to respect him. Plus a year under LB may have tought him some good points about coaching.


I don't think the players respect Herb if they did, you wouldn't see Jerome James holding a baby on the bench while a game is progress. BTW you look good in black, when you gonna get a nice customed made avatar. See LakerMike....:biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> you wouldn't see Jerome James holding a baby on the bench while a game is progress.


Lol when that happen? Well JJ is a piece of you know what anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

1st choice herb williams 
2nd choice bill cartwright


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> BTW you look good in black, when you gonna get a nice customed made avatar. See LakerMike....


Might have to look into that :clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Lol when that happen? Well JJ is a piece of you know what anyway. :biggrin:


The last game we played in..I think it was the Bobcats. He had the nerve to be holding a baby like this was Daddy Day Care. What a tool....


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The last game we played in..I think it was the Bobcats. He had the nerve to be holding a baby like this was Daddy Day Care. What a tool....


Exactly and people be complaining we pay Q too much, we pay more for JJ to be fat, sit on the bench, and babysit. We have one expensive beyond benchwarming babysitter.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> He had the nerve to be holding a baby like this was Daddy Day Care. What a tool....


That makes me sick to my stomach.....its almost like he is mocking that he can sit on the bench and make millions and do what ever he wants.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Mike D'Antoni, too bad he's not going anywhere.

Try Doug Moe if he can still coach. The Knicks is built to run and gun and score 120 points a game. And Doug Moes is the best guy for that.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kitty said:


> Give me Stan Van Gundy, or maybe throw in Rick Carsile...or how about me? I can coach this squad.:biggrin: Which coach do want on on this team if Larry decides to look for the exit sign?


Considering what's available nowadays, I think you _should_ apply for the job, Kitty. I can picture you kicking some serious butt. :wink:

Laurie


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Come on, Grinch....*

Herb has no respect from the players as a coach. They do seem to like him and respect him as a man but they simply do not play for him. Cartwright? Please....I like him but not as a coach. He has had no successs as a coach. If KB goes, we need a winner.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Come on, Grinch....*



alphadog said:


> Herb has no respect from the players as a coach. They do seem to like him and respect him as a man but they simply do not play for him. Cartwright? Please....I like him but not as a coach. He has had no successs as a coach. If KB goes, we need a winner.



they played for him last year , this season is done due to LB's (not KB) bad coaching job I like how's he has handled the team and he knows the team better than any outsider would and he has the simplest coaching method in the world , "play hard or sit" he cant bench anyone because 1/3 the team is shut down for the year. I'm guessing you dont have much real knowledge of cartwright's coaching ability at all. All he's done as coach is what he was supposed to do , eddy played the best stretch of his career with him as the head guy, ditto for crawford. he unlike the knicks current coach knows how to put his players in positions to succeed.

i dont see your choice on this thread, who would you pick?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Actually....*

Curry played his best ball this year...efficiency wise.....and there is absolutely NO doubt that JC is a much better player (BY FAR) now than he has EVER been. Thanks for picking up on my typo, it adds so much to your argument. You think the players played hard for Herb? Man, you are delusional.


My choice would be someone young...defensive minded...no tolerance for crap...and from a winning team (system). I actually like Mark Jackson even thoough he has no experience. He has a great understanding of the right way to play. Plus, he knows how to put a little flair and fun into the game without sacrificing the game or defensive effort.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Actually....*

How about bringing Rick Pitno back? Or do you think the NBA has past him by and he should stick to college?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Actually....*



Kitty said:


> How about bringing Rick Pitno back? Or do you think the NBA has past him by and he should stick to college?


i dont see why he would leave he is a god in college ball.

but it would be fun to here him tell the ny media "Patrick ewing is not coming through that door , Charles oakley is coming through that door, Bernard King is not coming through that door."

one of the best meltdowns ever when he was the celts coach.

but as a coach i actually thought he was a decent , i wouldn't mind him at all.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Actually....*



alphadog said:


> Curry played his best ball this year...efficiency wise.....and there is absolutely NO doubt that JC is a much better player (BY FAR) now than he has EVER been. Thanks for picking up on my typo, it adds so much to your argument. You think the players played hard for Herb? Man, you are delusional.
> 
> 
> My choice would be someone young...defensive minded...no tolerance for crap...and from a winning team (system). I actually like Mark Jackson even thoough he has no experience. He has a great understanding of the right way to play. Plus, he knows how to put a little flair and fun into the game without sacrificing the game or defensive effort.


well i'll take the curry over the last 2 months of the 2002-03 season over this years curry anyday

20 and 7 and shooting about 63 or 64 % from the field. he led the league in fg% that year...add to that he turned the ball over less and garnered more assists

and crawford got 19 and 7 while shooting 46% fg 40% 3pt and 91 % from the line during that span....and he did play defense back then....so you are wrong again.

and if you think mark jackson is the defensive minded coach the knicks need you are the delusional one. he was the worst defender in the nba for most of his career, he never cared for that part of the game until someone put a mic in front of him, if you want to believe his tough talk go right ahead.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

how about sam cassell...he said he wants to coach when he's done playing ball:biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> they played for him last year , this season is done due to LB's (not KB) bad coaching job I like how's he has handled the team and he knows the team better than any outsider would and he has the simplest coaching method in the world , "play hard or sit" he cant bench anyone because 1/3 the team is shut down for the year. I'm guessing you dont have much real knowledge of cartwright's coaching ability at all. All he's done as coach is what he was supposed to do , eddy played the best stretch of his career with him as the head guy, ditto for crawford. he unlike the knicks current coach knows how to put his players in positions to succeed.


I guess I can agree with that, it is a fact that he got atleast some effort out of the knicks team last year. Well more then LB has gotten this year. But I still feel this thread has a moot point b/c I strongly feel LB will be back next year.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

How about Jeff Van Gundy?!?! lol :banana: !!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> ...or how about me? I can coach this squad.



You got my vote shorty. :angel:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

This team is messed up. Let Kitty whoop em into shape a bit and see what happens. But if for some reason the Knicks cannot afford her then just give em any young hardass coach to get at them.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Grinch...*

It's senseless to argue with you as you have no idea how to analize outside of stats. I'll try to put you on the right track, though. When you are comparing different seasons from the same player you need to look not only at the numbers but also at the entire situation. The Chi team was a better situation for curry to score in at that time because he was a top option and didn't have the top to bottom selfishness and lack of experience playing on that team that NY had this year. One needs to look at the situation in entirety to get a feel of why, what happened, happened. While Bill Cartwright is a former Knick and I like him, there is nothing in his coaching resume to suggest he is an answer to our needs. He isn't coaching anyone now, is he? Why, I wonder? I also find your insinuation that JC was a better player under BC to be hilarious. He played defense back then? Holy sh!t, man...you are so far wrong on that one. He had good numbers but was not such a great player...nobody was falling over themselves trying to pick him up. He has NEVER played good defense...and still doesn't, but he is better than he ever was. 

True, Mark Jackson was not a great defender, but he tried, and if you listen to his comments, you can understand that he knows its' importance. Riley is credited with being a great defensive coach...do you think he was a stopper on defense? I watched his entire pro career and can tell you this...he wasn't. How a guy played is irrelevent as to how he will coach.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Grinch...*



alphadog said:


> It's senseless to argue with you as you have no idea how to analize outside of stats. I'll try to put you on the right track, though. When you are comparing different seasons from the same player you need to look not only at the numbers but also at the entire situation. The Chi team was a better situation for curry to score in at that time because he was a top option and didn't have the top to bottom selfishness and lack of experience playing on that team that NY had this year. One needs to look at the situation in entirety to get a feel of why, what happened, happened. While Bill Cartwright is a former Knick and I like him, there is nothing in his coaching resume to suggest he is an answer to our needs. He isn't coaching anyone now, is he? Why, I wonder? I also find your insinuation that JC was a better player under BC to be hilarious. He played defense back then? Holy sh!t, man...you are so far wrong on that one. He had good numbers but was not such a great player...nobody was falling over themselves trying to pick him up. He has NEVER played good defense...and still doesn't, but he is better than he ever was.
> 
> True, Mark Jackson was not a great defender, but he tried, and if you listen to his comments, you can understand that he knows its' importance. Riley is credited with being a great defensive coach...do you think he was a stopper on defense? I watched his entire pro career and can tell you this...he wasn't. How a guy played is irrelevent as to how he will coach.


you love to talk about how i dont know anything but stats , but you dont even know how ignorant you are about this subject.

on the jay will thread you actually referred to jay will as a hound on defense.

jason "jay" williams is a horrible defender, he plays hard but has no defensive instincts at all. in fact thats how crawford earned the majority of his minutes that season on the defensive end until his offense kicked in late feb. its obvious you didn't watch many bulls games that season.

and those bulls won games at a better clip . 9-11 from march 1st on . so statistically and impact wise they were better then . and as usual you have no idea about the climate of the team , the bulls had their issues and agendas , for one the team was divided for most of the season between jay and jamal over who should start. also on young teams most of the young players wanted to put up #s for their next contract the bulls were no exception. there was definitely those kind of issues then. so alpha wrong again. the difference was bill cartwright was quick to bench anyone but jalen for that kind of stuff.

the bulls never ran their off. through curry he was a finisher they ran their offense through the guards and jalen. you are delusional if you think the bulls could win with a 20 year old curry as a decision maker in any capacity any more than the knicks can.

and mark jackson never cared on defense its a reason he was so often dealt away.


----------

